
All the people Apple just pissed off to better protect your privacy - PredictorY
https://www.fastcompany.com/40581691/all-the-people-apple-just-pissed-off-to-better-protect-your-privacy
======
tinus_hn
Has this already been demonstrated? I doubt they are going to ask permission
on every page that has a Facebook like button or a Disqus forum.

~~~
aaronbrager
The prompt appears when a 3rd party control wants to access the Storage Access
API. See [https://developer.apple.com/safari/whats-
new/](https://developer.apple.com/safari/whats-new/)

------
beenBoutIT
It's interesting that Apple is willing to move in this direction, considering
that there are so many other serious issues they aren't going to address. When
intelligent users get excited about these new features and do a deep dive into
the subject of OS security/privacy a good chunk of them will end up
permanently leaving for GNU/Linux.

~~~
tostr
I'd wager that my iPhone and MacBook (encrypted) are safer against 99% of all
adversaries on this planet. Now maybe the NSA and some other high-level
players can get around even the newest security features, but I'm pretty sure
the crook that steals my phone can't, as well as my local police. What else
should I be afraid off? If the NSA want to screw me, they will find ways
around my computers. Same for CIA/FBI etc.

To me it appears that a modern iPhone is the most secure phone you can own.
Not claiming to like it, but it is better than the one alternative OS you
could use.

And other than the big players? Linux on your phone - probably a PITA; Linux
on your Laptop/Workstation - fine if you don't need specific programs. But
want to develop for iOS? It's mac all the way.

~~~
arwineap
> want to develop for iOS?

Because of how restrictive apple is, if this is a requirement then none of the
other reasons matter

That being said, I've been living, working and playing fine over in the
android and linux ecosystems. "Specific programs" like xcode I guess, but most
everything else has a generic equivalent

